# The Dark Half (1991)



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Stephen King's relationship with his alter ego Richard Bachman provides the basis for this variation on Jekyll and Hyde. When serious novelist Thad Beaumont (played by Timothy Hutton) tries to kill off George Stark, the name he uses for his violent pulp novels, Stark appears in the flesh (also played by Hutton). Hutton is terrific as the greasy-haired George and he also gets excellent support from Amy Madigan, as his wife, and Michael Rooker as the local Sheriff. As always, writer/director George Romero's cluttered middle-class world adds a strong note of realism to the fantastic story. The finale is a bit weak but the film is terrific as a whole.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I own it myself. I thought it was ok, I liked the book alot better for some reason. Ok movie in all, though.


----------

